# Need Help Quick Here In Hurricane And Earthquake Country



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning everyone!

As a result of Hurricane Irene, my parents are without power and usually when their power goes out they are one of the last to get turned back on.

I am trying to figure out if I can run the camper off of the generator I use when the power goes out at my home. I want them to be able to have A/C, use a stove and have some hot water for a shower. I know the stove and hot water will run off the gas.

What I need to know is what power generator do I need to power the A/C and the lights, plus maybe the TV?

The generator I have has 5250 running watts, 7350 starting watts.

Thanks for any help!!

Jason


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

1stTimeAround said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> As a result of Hurricane Irene, my parents are without power and usually when their power goes out they are one of the last to get turned back on.
> 
> ...


If you're asking what you need for the camper, you have PLENTY of power there, you'll just need the proper power cable that your camper has... probably a 30 Amp RV plug. Ballparking..... A/C will take 2500 watts running, everything else is peanuts...unless you turn everything on at once. Really, 3000-3500 will give you plenty as long as you don't run the microwave (or toaster/hair dryer, hight wattage applicances) and A/C together... if you have more than that... then you'll probably be ok.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I think you can run what you're talking about using a 20amp MALE to 30amp FEMALE rv adapter plugged into that genny.

If it doesn't work out... you may have to buy a twistlock MALE to 30amp FEMALE rv adapter compatible with your gennerators twistlock outlets.

You can also make your own from parts at Home Depot if you understand wiring...

Your wattage on the generator might be figured at 240 volts... if you divide the running wattage by 240v...you're getting just around 21 amps...on each 120v leg. This should be just enough to run what you were talking about. Make sure to keep the fridge and water heater on propane...to leave electrical capacity for the a/c, converter, 12v ovhd lights, and television.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Believe you have plenty of generator capacity. If the generator has one, you'll be much better off using the 30A/120v recepticle specifically built for RVs. If not, you'll want to use the 30A/220v twist lock. There are pigtails available from online retailers that divide up the 220 into seperate 110v legs and you can plug into one of those.


----------

